# Sea World or Universal studios/ Islands of adventure???



## dixie (Sep 21, 2009)

We are in our late 50s and we have done Disney a ton of times.  Sea world you can get 2 days for the price of one. Universal and Islands of adventure you can get 7 days for $99.

Which do you think we would enjoy most?? I road the Hulk coaster at IOV years ago and I was not a big fan!

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Judy (Sep 21, 2009)

If you like movies and movie related rides, go to Universal.

Universal Islands of Adventures is more for roller coaster fans plus other high-action type of rides.

While Seaworld has roller coasters, it's main attractions are water shows -  dolphins, wales, and walrus plus a lot of sea related exhibits.  DH and I visited Seaworld a few days ago for the first time in many years.  We enjoyed it very much, especially the Shamu show.


----------



## sernow (Sep 21, 2009)

SeaWorld is worth going for 1 day, not 2.


----------



## tombo (Sep 22, 2009)

Get the Sea World/Busch Gardens pass for $99 and do both as many times as you want. I agree that you can do Sea World in a day, but if you missed some rides or shows the ticket will allow you to come back unlimited for 14 days.

Sea World has a new roller coaster called the Manta Ray where you lay on your stomach and feel like you are flying. This is might be the best coaster I have ever ridden, and I have ridden a lot of coasters in my life. Sea World has anther coaster that is really good too and a combnation water coaster that is fun but not very thrilling. Here is a video of a ride on the Manta to give you an idea.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-fPvajSmu9rg/seaworld_manta_roller_coaster/



There are many roller coasters at Busch Gardens including the worlds tallest Dive Coaster called Sheikra. It drops you straight down and is a huge rush. Here is a video of Sheikra:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3272018762486823341#

Kumba is another great coaster along with Montu and 3 or 4 other different coasters. In addition Busch Gardens is a zoo with lots of animals in very nice enclosures. The monkeys can climb towers and walk on rope bridges, there is an open area where gazelles, rhinos, zebras etc roam free. There are shows and mild rides here too. This park is a full day and easily could fill a second day.

I like Universal islands of Adventure too, but busch Gardens has it beat if you like thrill rides. Having said that there is a new coaster that is opening at Universal Islands of Adventure that looks great. They were testing it when I was there this summer but as of July it wasn't open to ride. When the new coaster opens it looks like it will be one of the best coasters in Florida and the new coaster alone might make Unviversal Islands of Adventure a must see park.

When we were in Orlando this summer we added the brand new Aquatica water park unlimited admission to Sea World and Busch Gardens tickets for only $124.95 (plus tax) total for adults and for children giving unlimited admission to all 3 parks for 14 days. The water park was a fun relaxing day. Do the big slides or just ride in the lazy river or lay in a lounge chair on the sand beach cooling off in one of the 2 wave pools. They have a water slide where you slide through clear tubes through the middle of a tank holding Commerson dolphins. These are the most unusual dolphins I have ever seen. They are black and white like mini killer whales and these are the only ones I have ever seen. It was a fun day, and could be a fun several days if you wanted to swim and relax. If your resort doesn't have a great pool complex this could be your home away from home every day. It is worth the extra $25 to be able to go to this water park as many times as you want IMO.

Here are pictures of the dolphins and the dolphin plunge slide ride.

http://www.aquaticabyseaworld.com/Site/Rides.aspx?name=Dolphin+Plunge


----------



## Jan&Ern (Oct 1, 2009)

Are these ticket prices for FL residents only or can anyone get them at the gate? We'll be in Orlando in 3 weeks and are staying at HGVC Seaworld and will be going to Seaworld. We're currently torn about what other parks we'll do if any. No kids, just two couples in our 50s. We're actually looking for fun stuff to do in the area that isn't theme park related. Any suggestions or must sees?


----------



## tombo (Oct 4, 2009)

Jan&Ern said:


> Are these ticket prices for FL residents only or can anyone get them at the gate? We'll be in Orlando in 3 weeks and are staying at HGVC Seaworld and will be going to Seaworld. We're currently torn about what other parks we'll do if any. No kids, just two couples in our 50s. We're actually looking for fun stuff to do in the area that isn't theme park related. Any suggestions or must sees?




These are the on line advance purchase specials for non Florida residents. Florida residents get cheaper prices. If you wait to buy your tickets at the gate the price will be higher. If you buy them online the 14 days unlimited admission to all parks on multi park tickets starts the first day you use a ticket, and goes 14 days from that date. 

Buy them in advance on line to save money. The unlimited Sea World/Aquatica tickets are a must buy if you are staying at HGVC Sea World. Busch Gardens in Tampa has killer thrill rides and it is worth the trip to Tampa for at least one day IMO.

Here is the web site:

http://www.seaworld.com/Tickets/Visitors.aspx

Sea World/Aquatica unlimited 14 day tickets are only $89.95 per adult or child, Sea World/Aquatica/Busch Gardens unlimited 14 day tickets are only $124.95 per adult or child.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 5, 2009)

I vote Universal, there is lot's to do there and the rides are for everyone.


----------



## frenchieinme (Oct 5, 2009)

*It depends...*



sernow said:


> SeaWorld is worth going for 1 day, not 2.



They are different and hence appeal to different tastes.  I have been going to Sea World several times and enjoy the interaction and hands on learning.  You will need more than one day IMHO because the shows are staggered and it is darn impossible to get them all in in one day.  By taking two days, then you can see and do much more with less stress.

As for Universal, as mentioned before, much is on movie themes.  I take the grandkids there and they just love it.  We happen to have season passes to both which allows us FREE parking and food discounts as well as purchase discounts.

Hey, for $99 for Universal and $69 for Seaworld with a FREE 2nd day, why not do both???????????? 

frenchieinme


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 5, 2009)

The Command-in-Chief casted her vote for Sea World because of the green and water environment.  I casted my vote for Universal because I am still a thrill seeker after age 60 plus.


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 15, 2009)

or do sea world and bush gardens for $89 for 14 days and free bus transportation to tampa from orlando..  

was bummed when univerisal changed the back to the future ride and turned it to simpson.. 
was glad my girls age 13 and 11 at the time got to ride it as they have really gotten in the movies ,,,, all 3..


----------



## itradehilton (Oct 17, 2009)

I would do both also, look online at the great ticket deals on the Universal website. Don't miss the spiderman ride at Islands of Adventures, cool 3-D action.


----------



## SunSand (Oct 18, 2009)

"Spiderman" at IOA and the "Mummy" at Universal, are worth the admission alone.  Plenty to keep you busy at IOA/Universal.  Seaworld is a nice day or maybe 2, can't imagine more.  The "Believe" show at Seaworld is pretty amazing.  I don't think you can go wrong with either choice, but there's much more to see and do at Universal.


----------



## mishpat (Oct 27, 2009)

*anything new at universal?*

Havent been to Universal parks for two years. Anything new other than all the construction for the Harry Potter section?


----------



## tombo (Oct 27, 2009)

mishpat said:


> Havent been to Universal parks for two years. Anything new other than all the construction for the Harry Potter section?



There is a new roller coaster called the Rip Ride Rocket Coaster. It wasn't open this summer when I was there, but they were testing it and it looked like a great ride.

http://www.universalorlando.com/Theme_Parks/Universal_Studios_Orlando/Attractions/hollywood_rip_ride_rockit_roller_coaster.aspx?__source=ps.google.HRRR&s_kwcid=TC|4328|new%20roller%20coaster||S||3133509121#

http://www.hollywoodripriderockit.com/#/home


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Are there AARP discounts at either Seaworld or Universal?  Years ago my father was able to buy discounted tickets for 4 of us at Busch gardens using his AARP membership.

Sue


----------

